# Welche Version(IDE) würdet ihr weiter empfehlen?



## Xell (20. Apr 2006)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal wissen welche Version(IDE)
ihr empfehlen würdet. 
Ich wollte mich mal ans Java programmieren 
wagen und wollte mal eure Vorschläge
hören.
Besten Dank schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Jockel (20. Apr 2006)

Für einen Anfänger? Notepad!


----------



## André Uhres (20. Apr 2006)

Xell hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..ich wollte mal wissen welche Version(IDE)ihr empfehlen würdet.
> Ich wollte mich mal ans Java programmieren wagen ..


Ich schliesse mich dem Vorschlag von Jockel an.
Notepad ist am das beste für Einsteiger.
Btw: als ich mit Java anfing, wusste ich nicht mal was eine IDE ist.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Apr 2006)

Diese Frage kommt hier nicht selten und kann mit der Forumsuche bestens beantwortet werden.
Daher geschlossen.

Suchbegriffe: 
Welche IDE
Welcher Editor

Viel Spaß beim Schmökern.


----------

